# USB headset will not work on game play on PS3



## tech_no

Hi forum,
Just bought a USB headset for my son's PS3. It is a Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000. I plugged it into the USB port 1 on the PS3 and then went to Settings: Audio Settings and I found my device on input and output device ok. I set my microphone level to the highest and I could hear my voice on the headphones clearly and it showed on the bar meter well.
I selected ok and then started my game, but no sound can be heard through the headphones.
Is it that this type of headset is just not compatable with the PS3 or have I missed something out? There is an inline control on the headset; when you press mute a light comes on and it has a volume control on it, but you cannot alter the volume on game play and its the same with mute on or off.
Has anyone any ideas please? Thank you. :4-dontkno


----------



## gamer(ps)

k my first suggestion is to take another read at that microsoft lifechat, most microsoftn lifechats are for xbox 360s, then if it is compatible, go to the input output settings, and set both of them to the mics name. Then talk through the mic, you should see the mic lvl go up.


----------



## tech_no

Thank you for your reply gamer(ps) and sorry for taking so long to answer you.
The LifeChat range of headsets are designed for a PC, mainly for skype. I think you are thinking of X Box Live Chat.
I did get the microphone level going up and down as I was speaking and could hear myself talk when on the settings page, but unfortunately it just wasn't compatable with the PS3, so no sound on gameplay.
I toook the headset back and got my money back. I see Logitech make a wired or bluetooth headset for PS3's.


----------



## Steviee

Hi Tech No

I went searching for you and i found a post that may help you.



> I am wondering the same thing about the first part, as for the second part the headset is great. I was skeptical at first, but wow was i shocked when I plugged it into my system and started using it for gaming/movie watching.
> 
> I believe the headset is absolutely worth the price, and if it does work with the PS3 then even better. I will be testing it tomorrow probably though with my PS3, at which point I can give a definitive answer if no one else can.
> 
> Sorry I can't answer the first part better for you
> 
> EDIT: I would just like to note, yes the LX3000 does work. I hooked mine up today to test it out with a friend and the system immediately recognized it as the LifeChat LX3000. Once selected I could choose my volume level like normal, and go directly into a chat and talk away with the average clarity consoles offer.
> 
> So feel free to purchase the headset, it is a great headset. One downside is the fact it is designed to remove sound (outside sound) so you will have a hard time hearing your games with it on, if you are hoping to hear the games story/dialog while playing with a friend you will have to look else where, but honestly who's listening to a story when playing with a bud?
> 
> -Saint


----------



## tech_no

Thank you very much for your answer Steviee and I apologise for taking so long to get back to you.
I did think the microphone was good on this headset; you could hear the hiss of my wife ironing some distance behind me, it was so sensitive.
I thought the headset was uncomfortable to wear, but you cannot expect too much for £20.
I took the headset back to Staples and it was no problem getting my money back.
I think my son would prefer a bluetooth headset if possible. I have read on forums that people prefer the genuine SONY one but I am disappointed at its quality; that is the ear rubber support keeps falling off although it isn't broken. I think that the mcrophone on it is too far away from your moth too.
The main factor for not choosing the LX3000 was not being able to hear game play in the headset.
Thanks again for your research.


----------



## dewy78

Hello, 
I had the same problem, I bought the Gigaware® USB Stereo Headset with Microphone Model: 4300122 | Catalog #: 43-122 for $19 and the mic works but the headset didnt. Then I tried the gigaware usb card with built in mic and a headset jack that was on sale for $9, and again the mic worked and anything that I plugged into the jack didnt work. I returned that also. 

Here is an option you could consider
I should have kept the $9 usb card because the way I have my cordless headphones working thru the audio rca (red/white wires) and using a "Y" adapter that takes audio rca cables to a dual jack for headsets. You could use the usb card for the mic and make sure your audio settings are using the red and white audio wires not the hdmi or the fiber optics

I found a usb sound card on ebay for $5 which enables you to plug in a headset and mic using the jacks. And on youtube there are videos showing it working on a ps3. Hope this helps


----------



## tech_no

Thank you very much for your advise dewy78. 
I solved this one, just before Christmas. I found Logitech make a headset specifically for the SONY PS3, called: the LOGITECH VANTAGE USB HEADSET (SONY PS3)
My son is pleased with it. It has one headphone and a pad the other side and a very good microphone that comes around very near to your mouth and comes with a spare ear phone pad. 
You still only hear the person speaking to you through the headphone, the game play you hear via your open ear.
I got mine from: memory.com for £14.96 with p & p free.
I am not sure you can get this in the U.S.A. though dewy78, but you might have an outlet for Logitech, if you decide this method is ok for you. :smile:


----------



## spuddie1984

hi i bought the official wireless headset for ps3 but i dont know what im doing wrong? ive left it to charge for the 3 hours it said in the manuel but i am at a complete lost end. if anyone who has bought one and has had sucesss can u let me know and if so let me in on ur secret of how you done it?!
thanks Paul


----------



## Fufu_33 psn

@ spuddie1984 you have to look at the instructions and you have to put settings and scan on the ps3


----------



## Shadem01

I purchased a Wireless headset for the PS3-its a CECHYA-0076 model and it doesn't seem to work on the DC Universe game for some reason but it works on the Call of Duty Black Ops game. Not sure why its doing this but would like to get some help on how to fix it so it works on the DC Universe game, got the headset on the 15th of this month and it still isn't working on DC-PLEASE HELP!:upset:


----------



## Jaycee1313

did you have any luck i was given CECHYA-0080 for xmas and cannot get sound out of them no matter what I do. Charged hours, reset, scanned, the sound indicator on the screen always says it is off I tried mute and unmute and still no luck. I am trying to play DCUO as well and really want these to work please help me too.


----------

